

What Happens When a Company Worth $5bn Clones Your Product? - npostolovski
http://inside.envato.com/what-happens-when-a-company-worth-5bn-clones-your-product/

======
ASneakyFox
I don't see the problem with "clones". No one ever cries clone outside of the
industry. Pepsi isnt considered a coke clone. Reebok isn't a nike clone. And
so on.

So as long the "clone" isn't impersonating "the real thing", so what? Being
first to market doesn't mean no one can compete with you. Competition is the
whole point.

------
parag_c_mehta
Seems quiet odd coming from a company that makes its living by selling cookie
cutter sites/themes. I have seen this similar styling on several other sites
even before GraphicRiver.

